# Lolita Lempicka



## Sanne (Oct 28, 2005)

this fregrance is sooo lovely!!! I got it from a lovely friend, and I am ADDICTED!!! I told my boyfriend it's on my christmas wishlist


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love the bottle! I am such a package nut!


----------



## Jude (Oct 28, 2005)

This is such an amazing perfume and an introduction to the richer, more complex scents that I favor to this day.  The bottle is beautiful and it has great staying power.  Even though I have moved on to other scents (I am very fickle) I still wear it on special occasions.


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 28, 2005)

Oooh, I love this fragrance so much...

Except... my bottle is dark purple with a gold "stem"!  

I want the other bottle too!  lol


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2005)

LL comes out with Special Edition bottles and packaging everytime you blink.  I love it though 'cause it keeps things interesting.  I have the little fairy swinging from the little "apple" nest that holds the bottle


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 29, 2005)

what brand is this? or is it lolita lempicka? so confused over here


----------



## Jessica (Oct 29, 2005)

The name of the Perfume is Lolita Lempicka made by Lolita Lempicka


----------



## clockworkrose (Nov 7, 2005)

I want this perfume so badly....it's crazy.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2005)

tee hee.. i knew you;d love it =) *grins from ear to ear* it's one of my absolute faves too!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i really love the bottle...must smell on it


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

I just love the way it sits on my dressing table. I know that sounds crazy, but yeah.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Feb 27, 2006)

This perfume is gorgeous!! I cant get enough of both the bottle and the scent.


----------



## venacava (Mar 16, 2006)

I lovelovelove this perfume and the bottle too! I agree with Jude regarding its staying power. I could still detect traces of the perfume 10 hours later and this is during the hotest period of Aus summer. squee!


----------



## pinotnoir (Mar 16, 2006)

Lolita Lempicka is a fragrance from Lancome. I love it too! It is one of my absolute default perfume but I use it at night mostly because it's quite a strong scent and not everyone loves it.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 17, 2006)

This smells wonderful!  And the mens version is great too, I got it for my b/f.  Sexy!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Well I guess I'm one of the few who doesn't love it. In fact, I think it stinks. It's an old-ladyish perfume to me.

Oh well.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 24, 2006)

this perfume is one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Nolee (Aug 14, 2006)

a friend got me a set of the dark violet\gold version of it, im not that crazy about it as i thought id be the first time i smelled it 
beside the fact that almost everyone at the uni wears it, i find it to be a bit strong for my taste, i use it at home sometimes, the first notes smell pretty much like ironning spray-accoarding to mom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does this one smells the same though? or just the bottole?
im in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "L" tho. the new perfume by lolita, the packaging also is a masterpiece 





im pretty sure that packaging freaks will get this no matter wat it smelled like


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 14, 2006)

This is my signature scent. Dang it! Now you've let the world know.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinotnoir* 

 
_Lolita Lempicka is a fragrance from Lancome. I love it too! It is one of my absolute default perfume but I use it at night mostly because it's quite a strong scent and not everyone loves it._

 
Lolita Lempicka is made by Lolita Lempicka, not Lancome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is my all-time favorite fragrance, and I'm very picky!


----------



## joseybird (Oct 10, 2006)

I love LL, but I think the Au Masculine version is even better! Mmmm anise....


----------



## enchantress (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm waiting for this to come in the post soon!


----------



## liv (Oct 21, 2006)

I love this perfume, and the bottle is so pretty on my dresser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't know anyone who wears this, so I always say "umm, I don't know" if someone asks me what I am wearing.  I don't want it to turn into Light Blue.


----------

